# dell 1815 not scanning with iOS mavericks



## citrus_man (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know if Dell is not supporting iOS Mavericks with their Dell 1815 printer. For some reason the scanner wants to come up but does not fully load. I was trying to find a newer driver and firmware, but I already have the newer versions. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you using Dell software for scanning or using the OS X built in */Applications/Image Capture*

How is the scanner attached? (wireless, usb)

What exactly do you mean but "scanner comes up but does not fully load"

Best bet is always to let OS X check for latest drivers before using manufactures drivers, which can be out of date.
I would open System Preferences -> Print & Scan, remove your printer/scanner, and than re-add the printer. 
Let OS X looks for drivers and than if that fails, try installing the manufacturer drivers.

P.S. Dell's printers are often rebrand models from other manufacturers. If you can find out which model, you can look here: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3669 for updates on compatibility and whether OS X has drivers built in.


----------



## citrus_man (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for your concern. My printer is connected by USB directly to my iMac. I tried everything you mentioned. I also called tech support from Dell who had no fix for that. When I reinstalled the printer, the Scan tap is visible, but when I click on that the scanning window pops up, but does not display any functions or writings.There are two buttons which say: Show details and a dim one that says Scan. That's it. By clicking on Show Details, the window will turn white, but the buttons are dim and not usable.

In the meanwhile I searched the net for some answers and came across a software developer with the name of Hamrick Software. they have a piece of Scanning software that works also for other Printer/Scanners. It cost me about $40.00 including a 1 year upgrade option ($80.00 with unlimited upgrade option). That little program works perfectly right from the get go. Other programs or apps from the Apple store don't work.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad you got it working.
Sometimes printers and scanners can be a pain with any OS upgrades.

I wouldn't say Dell has always been current with their printer/scanner support for OS.
I had a colour Dell Laser that used a standard Postscript driver. worked fine even with OS X Mavericks. The problem is their installer was PPC based and support for that was dropped after 10.6. If you didn't know how to extract the driver from the installer, you'd be screwed.


----------

